# McEwen Mining (MUX.to)



## splatapus (Nov 8, 2015)

I bought this stock at $1.43 in late December. It's $2.13 today. Looking for advice of when to sell.

My justification back then was my bet that gold price will increase, and the CEO is a reputable guy (Rob McEwen former CEO of Goldcorp).

Problem is Gold and Silver prices have increased about 10% in the last 60 days but MUX has increased 79% in the same time period!
In comparison XGD increased 34%.

I was initially hoping to hold longer as I believe in this company, but I'm starting to get spooked by how fast it has gone up.

Thoughts?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

interesting that it's still going up this morning ....


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

source: http://www.chartfreak.com/2016/02/public-post-precious-metals-review/


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

not a gold bug or a fan of gold stocks but how about this idea? Sell a partial position now. 1/4, 1/3, 1/2 whatever you are comfy with. that way you are 1/4, 1/3 1/2 right. Unless you are a pessimist like me then you are 100% wrong. ; P


----------



## splatapus (Nov 8, 2015)

zylon said:


> source: http://www.chartfreak.com/2016/02/public-post-precious-metals-review/


Thanks for the chart.  I need to learn how to read those.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

splatapus said:


> Thanks for the chart.  I need to learn how to read those.


*Chart Freak* is a pretty good chartist, and he keeps things simple.

Even if one isn't interested in his premium service, he posts a good number of "public" blogs with good info.
He posted another freebie today - Feb 18.

http://www.chartfreak.com/2016/02/public-post-oil-gold/


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

splatapus said:


> I bought this stock at $1.43 in late December. It's $2.13 today. Looking for advice of when to sell.
> 
> My justification back then was my bet that gold price will increase, and the CEO is a reputable guy (Rob McEwen former CEO of Goldcorp).
> 
> ...


I personally don't like miners in higher risk countries but if it doubles in price, I would sell and re-invest in a Canadian project.

Newfoundland has an interesting project as does the Yukon.

Avoid over-hyped mining companies and research management.

You could even sell your stock and buy a nice 1 oz. gold bar from your local coin shop.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/3869896-mcewen-mining-golden-opportunity-rough-sector


----------

